# NH man killed while using tractor to fell tree



## Mill_wannabe (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.unionleader.com/article.aspx?headline=Monroe+man+killed+in+farm+accident&articleId=e2540ce4-1dec-47b8-aa10-faa3440399f4

MONROE, NH – A local man was killed yesterday when he was pinned under the tractor he was operating, according to state police.
Emergency crews were called to the Ward Farm on Ward Road just after 2 p.m. yesterday, on a report of a man pinned under a tractor.
Howard Ward, 62, was pronounced dead at the scene, according to Trooper Amanda Johnson.
According to her report, Ward and another person were attempting to cut down a large pine tree.
Ward was operating a "large farm tractor" and was pushing on the tree with the front of the tractor to go in a specific direction.
But, she said, when the tree fell, it "became entwined with the tree," and caused the tractor to roll onto Ward.
Crews from Monroe Fire and Rescue, Woodsville Ambulance, the Grafton County Sheriff's Department and state police responded.


----------

